# Draw results?



## ogdenbayduckslayer (Oct 8, 2009)

Anyone know when they post or send the e mails out for the general season big game draws?


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

I just looked on the DWR site, it looks like may 31st


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

yea the day after memorial day. its going to be a long wait here i am way to anxious


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

I'm so dang anxious I'm wishing it were tomorrow. More so for my boy who put in for his first Youth hunt. I think he may be a bit more excited than me, but not by much.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't understand, why the draw can't be a lot quicker... It's all sent to Nevada and plugged into a computer, i just can't seem to comprehend why it takes 3 whole months. why give hunters notice that they've drawn 3 months in advance, when you could give 6 months in advance. I know other states are a lot faster. Why are we sending this out of state too? there are dozens of companies here at home that could probably use the money and the work.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I think it has to do with determining what tag numbers are going to be.


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Why??? As with many things, it all boils down to the mighty dollar.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

They don't even have the tag number done yet. So that why it taking so long. plus like said the might dollar building up.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

so if they don't have tag numbers put together that makes sense, then lets apply later in the year instead of letting them hold on to our money and collect interest on it, while we sit on our thumbs. if they are going to wait till may to draw anyways... think about all the application fees times a couple percent interest for a couple months, thats a lot of lettuce. if they aren't doing that at least they are idiots.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What money are they sitting on? All you submit is the application fee and you don't get that back. Now if Utah did like they did years ago and required you to put all the fees up front then that would be a good argument and was at the time but not now.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> What money are they sitting on? All you submit is the application fee and you don't get that back. Now if Utah did like they did years ago and required you to put all the fees up front then that would be a good argument and was at the time but not now.


They are sitting on my money for 3 months for no reason. i realize they don't give back the application fee which is a joke in itself, but i'd rather hold onto my $10 per application for that extra 3 months. I am only paying $40 a year for points and app fees, but i know some guys out there with kids are racking up a huge amount of money trying to get a shot at something. if you think interest on all those application fees isn't adding up huge in those three months think about it. what are there, 13,000 general deer tags, then add in the elk, and moose and all the other species... i don't have numbers of tags in front of me, but if you take just the $10 per general deer that $130k, put that in an interest bearing account for a few months and it adds up, now add all the other species, your talking big money.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

duneman101 said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > What money are they sitting on? All you submit is the application fee and you don't get that back. Now if Utah did like they did years ago and required you to put all the fees up front then that would be a good argument and was at the time but not now.
> ...


just more proof that it is all about the money for these guys... they arent running this for the sportsmen or wildlife, they are running it for themselves and for their best interest. :roll:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

duneman101 said:


> They are sitting on my money for 3 months for no reason. i realize they don't give back the application fee which is a joke in itself, but i'd rather hold onto my $10 per application for that extra 3 months. I am only paying $40 a year for points and app fees, but i know some guys out there with kids are racking up a huge amount of money trying to get a shot at something. if you think interest on all those application fees isn't adding up huge in those three months think about it. what are there, 13,000 general deer tags, then add in the elk, and moose and all the other species... i don't have numbers of tags in front of me, but if you take just the $10 per general deer that $130k, put that in an interest bearing account for a few months and it adds up, now add all the other species, your talking big money.


Using this philosophy why not complain about them holding onto your deer and elk tag fees from the time they charge your credit card until the time you use the tags for what ever season that you decide to hunt. That could be another 3-4 months that they are getting interest until you go on your hunt and actually use your tag.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Critter said:


> What money are they sitting on? All you submit is the application fee and you don't get that back. Now if Utah did like they did years ago and required you to put all the fees up front then that would be a good argument and was at the time but not now.


They are also collecting a $26.00 fee for a hunting license which you are required to purchase even before you can apply.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

i am good with them makeing money off of the interest. even if you knew you drew you still cant hunt until fall anyways. If they make extra money this way, good. Its better then raising tag fees.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Critter said:


> duneman101 said:
> 
> 
> > They are sitting on my money for 3 months for no reason. i realize they don't give back the application fee which is a joke in itself, but i'd rather hold onto my $10 per application for that extra 3 months. I am only paying $40 a year for points and app fees, but i know some guys out there with kids are racking up a huge amount of money trying to get a shot at something. if you think interest on all those application fees isn't adding up huge in those three months think about it. what are there, 13,000 general deer tags, then add in the elk, and moose and all the other species... i don't have numbers of tags in front of me, but if you take just the $10 per general deer that $130k, put that in an interest bearing account for a few months and it adds up, now add all the other species, your talking big money.
> ...


I am complaining! If you hadn't noticed! I am not that worried about the tag fee for those couple months because at least at that point i know i have a tag, and i can plan accordingly. My original complaint is that they charge the app fee then we sit and wait for 3 months to find out that we wait another 3 months to start the hunt. :O•-: I also wish they would bring this tag lottery service back to utah, and give the utah economy the boost.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

They pushed the dates back a month so they would have a better game count to be able to issue tags accordingly. It's only $10 to apply per species+ the $26 license--if you are complaining about that hurting your financial situation then honestly you should not hunt because you are living outside of your means. The reason a Nevada company runs the draw is because they do not want calls about unfair drawing practices like SFW gets with the expo draws. For a business with a couple dozen or so employees a couple hundred thousand in revenue from one client a year is not really that big of a deal--I don't mind the draws taking place in Nevada, they seem to do a good job. Also did I mention that patience is a virtue!


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I am complaining! If you hadn't noticed! I am not that worried about the tag fee for those couple months because at least at that point i know i have a tag, and i can plan accordingly. My original complaint is that they charge the app fee then we sit and wait for 3 months to find out that we wait another 3 months to start the hunt. :O•-: I also wish they would bring this tag lottery service back to utah, and give the utah economy the boost.[/quote]

I apply in several Western states every year. Seems like they all have an angle on parting me from my money with the application fees. Its pretty much par for the course and not limited to Utah. I hate the fact that the states charge an application fee, but I suck it up and deal with it, because I want to hunt. Frankly, right or wrong they can and will charge the fees and if you dont like it the simplest way to deal with it is to not hunt. Rant on! :O•-:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Bergy said:


> I am complaining! If you hadn't noticed! I am not that worried about the tag fee for those couple months because at least at that point i know i have a tag, and i can plan accordingly. My original complaint is that they charge the app fee then we sit and wait for 3 months to find out that we wait another 3 months to start the hunt. :O•-: I also wish they would bring this tag lottery service back to utah, and give the utah economy the boost.


I apply in several Western states every year. Seems like they all have an angle on parting me from my money with the application fees. Its pretty much par for the course and not limited to Utah. I hate the fact that the states charge an application fee, but I suck it up and deal with it, because I want to hunt. Frankly, right or wrong they can and will charge the fees and if you dont like it the simplest way to deal with it is to not hunt. Rant on! :O•-:[/quote]

Or i can pay it, hunt and [email protected]#$& about it to a bunch of deaf ears! :roll:


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

Just be thankful they dont sit on all of it. Up until a couple of years ago when you put in for Montana you had to send the full amount and they kept it until the draw and if you didnt draw then about a month later you got your money back..sitting on $36 compared to $380 is not a bad deal I dont think. o-||


----------

